# سرعة تدفق الماء



## كاظم (2 أغسطس 2008)

*جميع الاخوان اليكم هذا السؤال*

لي صديق يعمل في مجال الزراعة تاخذ ارضه الماء عن طريق
انبوب ياخذ الماء من بحيرة وقد سمحوا له بوضع انبوب قطر 10
انج ولكنه اخبرهم انه سوف يضع بدل منه انبوبين قطر كل واحد 5 
انج فوافقوا فهل ياترى ربح ام خسر ام نفس المقدار من الماء في 
الحالتين
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أغسطس 2008)

سؤال ظريف وسهل للغاية .

اترك الاجابة لأعضاء .

البغدادي


----------



## eng-amer80 (2 أغسطس 2008)

يا صديقي هاد صاحبك خسر لانو المساحة الداخلية لانبوب 10 انس =78.8 انش مربع و انبوب خمسة انش =20 انش مربع يعني انبوب العشرة بيمرق اكتر من ضعف الخمسة:58:


----------



## بهاءالدين (2 أغسطس 2008)

Discharge = a*u where a is the pipe area and u water velocity so discharge is the same in the two state and ur friend will not be lose


----------



## momm (3 أغسطس 2008)

نفس الكميه لانه علاقه عكسيه بين المساحه والسرعه فى ال10تزيد المساخه وتقل السرعه والعكس ب5


----------



## نيازي حسن (8 أغسطس 2008)

خسر لان نسبة الكمية المتدفقة في الانبوب 10 انج الى الانبوب 5 انج = 25 \ 6.25
والنتيجة = 25\ 12.5
يعني 2\1
يعني اخذ نصف حصتوه وفازت الجهة المشرفة 
قل له يعملهن 4 انابيب


----------



## Yousef111 (8 أغسطس 2008)

شريكك ربح ولو شوي لأنو الضياع الخطي بانبو ب ال5 أقل معناها المضخة استطاعتها أقل


----------



## mnci (8 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على اثراء الموضوع 
اضافة
http://arabcad.blogspot.com/2008/08/engine-parts.html


----------



## tarek yakop (9 أغسطس 2008)

خسر لوجود (losses)فى الانبوبتين عكس وجود انبوبه واحده


----------



## جاسر (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,



tarek Yakop قال:


> خسر لوجود (losses)فى الانبوبتين عكس وجود انبوبه واحده



نعم سيخسر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 أغسطس 2008)

tarek yakop قال:


> خسر لوجود (losses)فى الانبوبتين عكس وجود انبوبه واحده


 
انا لا اعرف الحل

لكن ها الجواب خاطئ لان الlosses ستكون كبيرة فى الانبوب الكبير و صغيرة فى الانبوب الصغير


الموضوع نسبى يعنى الو 3 انابيب صغيرة هتبقى نفس الlosses لانبوب واحد كبير و هكذا


----------



## Yousef111 (12 أغسطس 2008)

اسف جدا حسابتي ما كانت مزبوطه قيم الضياعات اكيد رح تكون اكبر وبالتالي المضخة استطاعتها اعلى


----------



## حمدان زيارة (13 أغسطس 2008)

لا لم يربح انبوب قطر 10" يمكن تدفق مياه منه بما لايقدر 3 انابيب قطر 5 انش من استيعابه


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 أغسطس 2008)

حمدان زيارة قال:


> لا لم يربح انبوب قطر 10" يمكن تدفق مياه منه بما لايقدر 3 انابيب قطر 5 انش من استيعابه


 كيف يا باشمهندس حمدان لم يكسب

ثلاث انابيب قطر 5 انش تعادل انبوب قطر 15 انش(أكبر منمعدل سريان انبوب ال10 انش(بغض النظرعن الlosses


----------



## حسني حمدان (13 أغسطس 2008)

انبوب 10 اينش افضل وذلك لان المفاقيد تقل 
وثانيا الانبوب 5انيش يؤدي الي زياده السرعه وبالتالي يمكن حدوث cavitation وذلك لان المضخه مصممه علي الانبوب الاكبر:56:هذا والله اعلم


----------



## الخطيرجدا (15 أغسطس 2008)

ياجماعه الموضوع متعلق بدفع وسحب المضخه فهل اذا تساوت دفع المضخه في الحالتين يكون هناك تساوي مهما كان قطر الانبوب


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 أغسطس 2008)

انت فعلا خطير جداا يا الخطير جداا

بس الموضوع اللى بنتكلم فية هو بعد عملية Suction من ال Pump

هيكون فيةlosses اكتر فى اى من الحالتين؟؟؟


----------



## نيازي حسن (15 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة الخسائر تكون بالضغط وليس بكمية الجريان 
انتم مهندسون انتبهوا


----------



## shiny_star (15 أغسطس 2008)

اذا تكلمنا عن الpipes فالنتيجة نفسها لان مجموع المساحة المقطعية متساوي.

ولكن ينبغي السؤال عن المضخة، هل هي مضخة واحدة والdischarge يتم توزيعه؟ في هذه الحالة فلا يوجد فرق
أما اذ كان سيضطر لاستخدام مضختين واحدة لكل خط، فينبغي التأكد من الموجود بالسوق. اذا كان الموجود يطابق التصميم تماما فلن يكون هناك فرق أيضاً.

بالنسبة للlosses فلا يوجد فرق لان الماء سيمر على المساحة نفسها اذا كنا ننظر للlosses الناتجة من الاحتكاك.

والله أعلم!


----------



## حمدان زيارة (18 أغسطس 2008)

*تدفق المياه حسب قطر الانبوب*



مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> كيف يا باشمهندس حمدان لم يكسب
> 
> ثلاث انابيب قطر 5 انش تعادل انبوب قطر 15 انش(أكبر منمعدل سريان انبوب ال10 انش(بغض النظرعن الlosses


 يت بش مهندس ايمن
تدفق المياه بانابيب المياه يتم بالحساب الهندسي وليس حساب ارقام 
حسابيا 5+5+5= 15 لكن ليس 3 انابيب قطر 5" تؤدي وظيفة وكفاية انبوب قطر 15"
دعني اذكرك بموضوع درسناه ومارسناه في عملنا كمهندسيين ميكانيك وهو water distribution
الان شوال الاخ باختصار هل عدد 2 انبوب 5" تغني عن انبوب واحد قطر 10" فقلت انا له لا صاحبك خسران لماذا؟
دعنا نحسب كم المياه الذي يمكن ان يتدفق من انبوب 5" وانبوب 10" (flow)

Q=V*A=V*∏D2/4Q:flow(m3/h)V:velocity (m/s)Dipe diameter (m)
Flow for pipe 5":Q=V*A=V*∏D2/4V=1m/s D=5"=5*2.54cm=0.127m
Q*4=V*A=1*3.14*0.1272 Q=0.0506/4m3/s=45.6m3/h
Flow for pipe10":Q=V*A=V*∏D2/4D=10"=25.4cm=0.254mQ*4=V*A=1*3.14*0.2542Q=182.3m3/h

من هنا يتضح انا انبوب مياه بقطر 10" يتدفق منه مياه بما يغني عن 4 انابيب 5"

ارجو ان تكون الفكرة وصلت وانا على استعداد لاي استفسار
لمزيد من الايضاح
لو اردنا تصميم شبكة مياه في شارع لايمكن لخطين مياه قطر 4" على جانبي الشارع تكون بكفائة خط رئيس يقطر 8" 

لو اردنا ان نسحب مياه من نهر النيل لغرض مزرعة مثلا فان 20 انبوب بقطر 1" يمكن ان تعطينا مياه مثل خط 6" واحد
كل التحية والاحترام لجميع الاخوة المهندسبن في الملتقى


----------



## بولا (18 أغسطس 2008)

انبوب 10 اينش افضل وذلك لاننا لونظرنا الى جدول المفاقسد الخاص بالانابيب لوجدنا المفاقيد فى ال10 انش منرواحد عن كل 100متر أما ال5 انش 2.5 متر لكل 100 متر


----------



## بولا (18 أغسطس 2008)

تكملة : فى حالة ال2 انبوب المفاقيد كل انبوب علىحدة فتصبح 2.5*2= 5متر عن كل 100 متر 
فى ال10 انش 1 متر لكل 100 متر


----------



## بولا (18 أغسطس 2008)

فى الجدول الخاص بالانابيب تفق ال10 انش =364 متر /ساعة
ال5 انش= 91 متر /ساعة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أغسطس 2008)

بولا قال:


> فى ال10 انش 1 متر لكل 100 متر


 


شكرا جزيلا يا بولاا لانك حليت الموضوع نهائيا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا بولاا لانك حليت الموضوع نهائيا


----------



## sam6 (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد ان استخدام امبوب 10 بوصه افضل حيث ان مساحة الاحتكاك بجسم الامبوبه الداخلى سوف تكون اقل من استخدام 2 انبوبه قطر 5 ومنها يكون Frection Losses اقل 
هذا والله اعلم
والسلام عليكم


----------



## كاظم (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للجميع على المشاركة والمرور
حقا لم اتوصل الى حل


----------



## ابو توفيق (21 أغسطس 2008)

هل انبوبين بقطر 2 انش تكافئ تدفق انبوب واحد بقطر 4 انش
الجواب اكيد........لأ
اليس كذلك؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

الى الاخ كلظم:

لماذا تقول انك لم تصل الى حل!!! الم يقل بولا ان الانبوب 10 انش افضل لان النفاقيد اقل من انبوبين 5 انش

الى ابو توفيق:
لا انبوبين 2 انش لا يكافؤا انبوب 4 انش.. انبوب ال 4 انش افضل لقلة الlosses


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بالجهود كافة
يقال ان نصف الجواب هو فهم السؤال
وفي السؤال لم يذكر الاخ السائل وجود مضخة 
ولم يذكر البعد لانه مهم في تحديد مقدار الفقدان
وهذا يسحبنا الى القول ان السحب من البحيرة سيكون بفعل الضغط الجوي ومحدد بكثافة الماء
اذن اخوان الحساب يكون
A1*v1 =A2*v2
وبما ان السرعة V ستكون عكسية مع مساحة المقطع A في هذه الحالة
سيكون الجواب وفقا لما تعطية المعادلة الرياضية ومن الدرجة الثانية
A1*v1 للانبوب 10 أنج
A2*v2
A3*v3
لكل من الانابيب البدائل
ولان البعد متساوي سيهمل الفقدان على افتراض ان البعد قليل
ولان الضغط سيكون متساوي ايضا . شرط ان يكون عمق السحب متساوي
ولان 10 =5+5
اذن سيكون
(a1*v1 = (a2*v2+a3*v3
اي ان صاحبنا لم يخسر اي شيء ولم يفرق عنده الا زيادة سرعة التدفق في مخارج الانابيب


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

ابو توفيق قال:


> هل انبوبين بقطر 2 انش تكافئ تدفق انبوب واحد بقطر 4 انش
> الجواب اكيد........لأ
> اليس كذلك؟


اخي ابو توفيق تكافيء تماما والفرق فقط هو زبادة سرعة التدفق وهذا وفقا لمعادلة الاستمرارية لتدفق الموائع عبر الانابيب 
q = A1*v1 =a2*v2 
 وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## بسام حمدان (29 أغسطس 2008)

لقد اخذ صاحبنا نصف الكمية فقط وطبق المثل الذي يقول استكبرها ولو عجرة.
بصراحة ارق تجمع لملتقى المهندسين العرب والله غذاء علمي وروحي جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا دون استثناء قائمين ومشاركين


----------



## yassein (29 أغسطس 2008)

your freind will lose
sure this will cost him more
assuming that he will have a certain fixed discharge


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أغسطس 2008)

تحية طيبة .

شكر وتقدير لكل من ساهم وشارك في الحوار والمناقشة .

لكن الزميل كاظم فعلا لم يصل الى الحل الكامل والتام .

صبرا اخي كاظم هناك من اعطاك نصف الجواب وبالأنتظار للنصف التالي للتعليل العلمي وفق نظريات الموائع .

تحياتي للجميع وتقبلو كل الأحترام والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكري محمد نوري
اجد في مشاركتك ثقة عالية بنصف الحل واكيد تمتلك النصف الاخر
نورنا بالنصف الثاني لاني متيقن من امتلاكك له .. وانا متيقن ايضا
انه لايخرج عن ماتفضل به الاخوه . وان احجمت عن الاجابه فسيفسر
رايك بانه دحض للجهود التي قدمت بلا علم يذكر ولا اعتقدك هكذا ..
ومعذرتا اخي الكريم : السؤال خسر ام لم يخسر
قسم اجاب بخسر
والقسم الاخر اجاب لم يخسر
والكل علل قوله علميا اذن هو استلم كامل الجواب غير منقوص وقد يكون الرجل مقنع لاندري
لذا قولك لم يصل الحل محض حدس فقط . وانك اجبت عن راي لا يهمك ولا يمكنك الاجابة نيابة عنه
شكرا اخي الكريم وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 أغسطس 2008)

كاظم قال:


> شكرا للجميع على المشاركة والمرور
> حقا لم اتوصل الى حل



البغدادي:20:


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (31 أغسطس 2008)

لقد خسر صاحبك حوالي 27 متر مكعب في الساعة من الماء والسبب ان هناك معادلة لحساب التدفق
التدفق = مساحة المقطع مضروب في سرعة التدفق 
بالنسبة للانبوب قطر 10 بوصة فان مساحة الانبوب = 05473911 . 0 
سرعة التدفق = 2.4 متر في الثانية تضرب في 3600 لتحويلها الى متر في الساعة
التدفق = 273 متر مكعب في الساعة
وبنفس الطريقة ممكن حساب التدفق في انبوب عدد اثنين قطر 5 بوصة فنجد انه = 246 متر مكعب بالساعة
الفرق = 27 متر مكعب بالساعة من الماء وهذا يعني ان صاحبك خسر في كمية الماء على اعتبار انه استخدم نفس الانبوب من حيث المواصفات الميكانيكية 
وشكرا اتمنى ان يكون الرد مقنع مع التحية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> البغدادي:20:


 ملاحظة تسلسل الاجابات رجاء


----------



## م زياد حسن (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام و انتم بخير
من اجل الإجابة على السؤال نقوم ببعض الحسابات 
1- الأنبوب الكبير 10" مساحة مقطعة = 0.0506 متر مربع
2- الأنبوب الصغير 5" مساحة مقطعة = 0.01266 متر مربع 
لنفترض ان سرعة تدفق الماء هي 1م/ث في كلا الحالتين و بالتالي
*كمية الماء الستجرة في الأنبوب الكبير 0.0506x1=0.0506 متر مكعب/ثا
* كمية الماء الستجرة في الأنبوب الصغير 0.01266x1=0.01266 متر مكعب/ثا
ونحن نستخدم أنبوبين تكون 0.01266x2=0.02532 متر مكعب /ثا
3-مقاومة جريان الماء تزداد كلما صغر قطر الأنبوب
مما سبق نستنتج ان استخدام انوب واحد 10" افضل من استخدام انبوبين 5"
وشكرا


----------



## حسو كوسا (31 أغسطس 2008)

رمضان كريم لجميع الاخوة المساهمين
الانبوب قطر 10يمرر كمية اكبر من الانبوبين قطر 5 مجتمعا
الاخ بولا جوابه صحيح وعلمي وأوضح مايلي
عند الضخ في الانبوبين قطر 5 يتوزع ضغط الضخ على الانبوبين وبذلك يزداد الخسائر في الانبوبين عكس انبوب قطر 10 وفرق الضغط بين نقطة الضخ ونقط المصب يحسب منه كمية التدفق ومن اي جدول للخسائر حيث ان طول الثلاثةانابيب متساوية


----------



## م زياد حسن (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام و انتم بخير
من اجل الإجابة على السؤال نقوم ببعض الحسابات 
1- الأنبوب الكبير 10" مساحة مقطعة = 0.0506 متر مربع
2- الأنبوب الصغير 5" مساحة مقطعة = 0.01266 متر مربع 
لنفترض ان سرعة تدفق الماء هي 1م/ث في كلا الحالتين و بالتالي
 *كمية الماء الستجرة في الأنبوب الكبير 0.0506x1=0.0506 متر مكعب/ثا
 * كمية الماء الستجرة في الأنبوب الصغير 0.01266x1=0.01266 متر مكعب/ثا
 ونحن نستخدم أنبوبين تكون 0.01266x2=0.02532 متر مكعب /ثا
3-مقاومة جريان الماء تزداد كلما صغر قطر الأنبوب
مما سبق نستنتج ان استخدام انوب واحد 10" افضل من استخدام انبوبين 5" 
 وشكرا


----------



## سنترصفقات (1 سبتمبر 2008)

سؤال قديم جديد


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> سؤال ظريف وسهل للغاية .
> 
> اترك الاجابة لأعضاء .
> 
> البغدادي


فعلا انه سهل للغايه
واليكم التوضيح العلمي ....... كلنا يعرف المعادلة التاليه
Q = A1 * V1 = A2 * V2 = Constant
وبعد تبسيطها كون النهاية كميه ثابته يصبح
Constant = A * V
وهي معادله رياضيه من اسهل مايكون ومن الدرجه الاولى وبمتغيرين
ومهما تغيرت مساحة المقطع A زياده او نقصان
سوف تتغير سرعة الجريان V معها ولكن بقيمه عكسيه للمحافظه على ثبوت الكميه
بشرط تساوي الضغط . ولانه في كل الاحوال مضخه كانت ام ضغط جوي فالضغط واحد
ولكنه غير متساوي اذن الفعل منه ثابت للتشابه
ولان جمع مساحتين قيمة كل واحده نصف الاصليه مساوي لها
فلا يكون هناك خساره ابدا ..... شكرا للجميع


----------



## جمال الجيش (1 فبراير 2010)

عفوا يا اخي انت تتعامل مع مساحة وليس مع قطر المساحة مربع 
a1+a1not eq=a2


----------



## Ammarhida (1 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم صديقك خسر لانه تدفق الماء يعتمد على المساحة المقطعية للانبوب يعني له علاقة بمربع القطر وليس بطول القطر فقط.


----------



## hhhkhalil (5 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## يحيى العمري (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الجواب بسيط لان هناك فواقد بالاحتكاك تؤدي الى انخفاض في التصريف وبدل ان تكون الفواقد مرة واحدة اكيد تصبح في 2 فالافضل له الاعتماد على الانبوب الاول في حالة الضخ افقيا ولايحتاج لوضع انبوبين فضلا عن التكلفة من تقاسيم وغيرها مع تحياتي


----------



## abomonzer (4 أكتوبر 2012)

eng-amer80 قال:


> يا صديقي هاد صاحبك خسر لانو المساحة الداخلية لانبوب 10 انس =78.8 انش مربع و انبوب خمسة انش =20 انش مربع يعني انبوب العشرة بيمرق اكتر من ضعف الخمسة:58:



جزاك الله خيرا ( الأشياء هذه كنا بنخدها فى الكليه)ولاكن الخدعه ان القطر لو زاد الضعف قل الضعف لاتكون المساحه كذلك لان لها قانون خاص


----------



## abomonzer (4 أكتوبر 2012)

الأخ المهندس الذى يقول انه ما خسر ويطب معادلة الأستمراريه هذه المعاله تكون عندما يكون كمية المياه ليست متغيره وانما ثابته كأن يكون كميه داخله فى ماسوره ثم أقوم بتفريع الماسوره الى قطرين صغيرين


----------



## ابراهيم الطائش (5 يناير 2013)

احسا معدل التدفق في الحالتين وراح تعرف


----------

